# New android app update



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

But, no streaming :-(.

As near as I can tell, all they did was change the message that said something like: "This is for 7 inch tablets or larger" to "This isn't the best version to use on this device", but the stoopid messages *still* pops up on my 7 inch Nexus 7 all the time, so we still have no idea what algorithm it is actually using to decide my device sucks.

Here's a thought: How about you pop it up just once the first time I run instead of every time I run?


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Yea.. the "What's New" for this update is just "Minor maintenance release".


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just updated and I'm getting the same message on my Sprint Galaxy Tab 3 7.0. 

Android 4.2.2 I still get TiVo had suddenly stopped when I attempt to access the settings menu. This makes it impossible to choose which channel list


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was getting this same error message, installing the phone version also. I can open the tablet version w/o the error message now.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I finally got around to trying this new version talking to my TiVo, and the other annoying bug I've noticed on my Nexus 7 hasn't been fixed: Every time I exit the TiVo app, google-chrome pops up. I can only assume it is somehow using chrome under the hood and it escapes when the TiVo app exits.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

tomhorsley said:


> I finally got around to trying this new version talking to my TiVo, and the other annoying bug I've noticed on my Nexus 7 hasn't been fixed: Every time I exit the TiVo app, google-chrome pops up. I can only assume it is somehow using chrome under the hood and it escapes when the TiVo app exits.


What would it take from the users to get TIVO to update the Android App(s) as I also have a 'Nexus 7' and hate the fact that it works for about 5 minutes and then crashed/closes.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

DEC2955 said:


> What would it take from the users to get TIVO to update the Android App(s) as I also have a 'Nexus 7' and hate the fact that it works for about 5 minutes and then crashed/closes.


I assume it would take the users buying a controlling interest in the stock .


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> I assume it would take the users buying a controlling interest in the stock .


In the meantime, one can use DVR Commander https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander which is 100 times better/faster than the "official" TiVo app in most ways.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

crxssi said:


> In the meantime, one can use DVR Commander https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander which is 100 times better/faster than the "official" TiVo app in most ways.


I didn't know about this, thanks!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Bytez said:


> I didn't know about this, thanks!


It is especially better on tablets- the UI on the TiVo tablet app is crazy slow, even though it is tolerable on a phone.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

DEC2955 said:


> What would it take from the users to get TIVO to update the Android App(s) as I also have a 'Nexus 7' and hate the fact that it works for about 5 minutes and then crashed/closes.


Has Tivo abandoned all hope for Android streaming? I can't find the old threads filled with apple v android flames. I was hoping to find the latest news there.

I've had Roamio for a while now, and it is okay. I find myself streaming from Netflix constantly, and when I'm not doing that I'm pushing dvd rips of HBO (mostly) shows to the Tivo to watch. Traditional TV is feeling more and more foreign with all the commercials.

If Aereo was in my area, I'd subscribe to it pretty quickly.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

mr_smits said:


> Has Tivo abandoned all hope for Android streaming? I can't find the old threads filled with apple v android flames. I was hoping to find the latest news there.
> 
> I've had Roamio for a while now, and it is okay. I find myself streaming from Netflix constantly, and when I'm not doing that I'm pushing dvd rips of HBO (mostly) shows to the Tivo to watch. Traditional TV is feeling more and more foreign with all the commercials.
> 
> If Aereo was in my area, I'd subscribe to it pretty quickly.


Last I heard was that it should be released some point this summer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It keeps getting pushed out. No idea what the issue is. Could be technical or it could be business related. TiVo hasn't said much at all officially, so the only info we've ever got has been second hand rumors from a "source".


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> Last I heard was that it should be released some point this summer.


It would be nice to have by football season to use as a substitute for the picture in picture we also don't have so I can tell when the commercials are over in one football game while watching the other one .


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

mrizzo80 said:


> Last I heard was that it should be released some point this summer.


Ah yes. The ever present hope that Android support is just around the corner. It's like I never left the forum.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Wonder why margret isn't replying to the recent emails and tweets with an update.

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Bytez said:


> Wonder why margret isn't replying to the recent emails and tweets with an update.


Regarding Android? Probably because they are not allowed to officially comment on it. And/or she is chillaxing after all the work from the last update 

As you know, TiVo Inc can be very cryptic/closed at times (like a lot of other companies) when it comes to certain hot topics and speculation. Sometimes when there is no good news (or the potential for bad news), it is better (politically) to say nothing about a topic.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

crxssi said:


> In the meantime, one can use DVR Commander https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander which is 100 times better/faster than the "official" TiVo app in most ways.


It's less worse than the Tivo app in some ways, but the tablet app does present a lot more information.

DVR Commander would be a little more useful if they'd put the Live TV button on the main screen, along with the arrow pad. In regular use, especially on a Roamio, the Live TV and arrows are a must.


----------

